# 2 Tanks In 2 Days



## PeterHarris (24/7/14)

Just thought I would share my luck with you all. 
The 1st one was my own stupidity as I used a known tank killer juice, but you can bath me if I know why the 2nd one went.







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/14)




----------



## RoSsIkId (24/7/14)

What juice claimed the 1st one?

Maybe the tank liked the cracked look

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/7/14)

Some bad-luck there unfortunately @PeterHarris 
Please let us know which juices you used so we can avoid this as well.


----------



## shabbar (24/7/14)

my guess its the lube we told you not to vape

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (24/7/14)

Juice made from "matured" socks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Juice made from "matured" socks?


 
Then the toe-jam must be the cause


----------



## PeterHarris (24/7/14)

the 1st one was VK wacky wicks - but as per their website "Please note this is a tank cracker. Please use in glass or pyrex tanks. " its my fault - i just forgot about it at that time

the 2nd juice is one i made myself, but i think there might have been residue wacky wick in the tank, as i didnt clean it properly...so its my fault


----------



## shabbar (24/7/14)

mistakes costs money unfortunately

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> the 1st one was VK wacky wicks - but as per their website "Please note this is a tank cracker. Please use in glass or pyrex tanks. " its my fault - i just forgot about it at that time
> 
> the 2nd juice is one i made myself, but i think there might have been residue wacky wick in the tank, as i didnt clean it properly...so its my fault

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/7/14)

shabbar said:


> mistakes costs money unfortunately


Its called school fees


----------



## shabbar (24/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Its called school fees


 
ive had more then my share paid lol ,, not fun


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (24/7/14)

Shocking. Will stay away and thanks for the info.


----------



## PeterHarris (24/7/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Shocking. Will stay away and thanks for the info.


dont stay away from the juice - its good juice, just dont use it in a plastic tank - glass or pyrex will be fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------

